# Reactivation time



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I am just wondering how long it takes for a driver to be reactivated after taking that class because of low ratings and be deactivated. I did mine on this past Thursday and I have not heard anything. I know it is the weekend, but I am not sure if it is taking a while because of the weekend or not.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

What? I thought you just started,


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I started on April 1 after everything cleared and had my inspection done. I was driving pretty regularly except for two different times in a two month time period where I had to have the rear bumper replaced because of being hit while parked BOTH TIMES!. I was deactivated a week ago for low ratings. I paid the $100 for the reactivation class and got the certificate. This was on Thursday. I have also applied for both Lyft and Amazon flex and I am waiting for the background check for Lyft and am having issues with the other one. I need to start earning something as I am currently unemployed and do not qualify for unemployment. This waiting is horrible.


----------

